# Perch mount!!!



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Got my Lake Erie perch mount back from the taxidermist today. Not extremely pleased with the mount but I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Got my Lake Erie perch mount back from the taxidermist today. Not extremely pleased with the mount but I guess you get what you pay for.
> View attachment 194963


 doesn't look bad. nice fish


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

So you got it free 
Sorry I had to. They could have at least fixed the fins for you, looks like a nice size fish!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Fish was huge and fins were BRIGHT orange. Color sucks unfortunately cause the fish was gorgeous!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Who did the mount?


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope you didn't pay for that. Possibly the worst fish mount I ever saw. Never saw a perch mounted with its mouth open like that and what the hell happened to its fins?? They looked like they were shredded. Perch only looked decent if it is a stringer mount with 6 or 8 that size......IMO. Pls lets know who mounted it so no else ever takes a fish there. If I were you I would hang it in my basement or garage which ever you spend less time in.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Good size perch! I agree the color seems a little dull and the fins could have been fixed up. You can probably take it to another taxidermist and me could probably fix it up a little for you. My dad has a crappie that he had mounted probably 10 or 11 years ago and the color is starting to fade and there is some yellowing. I talked to the guy that does my deer and he said he could strip the color and re-color it for $35.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

It was done at clossmans. And rabbeye if I got more than one that size I would have a stringer mount done but that's a fish of a lifetime IMO.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

fishdealer04 said:


> Good size perch! I agree the color seems a little dull and the fins could have been fixed up. You can probably take it to another taxidermist and me could probably fix it up a little for you. My dad has a crappie that he had mounted probably 10 or 11 years ago and the color is starting to fade and there is some yellowing. I talked to the guy that does my deer and he said he could strip the color and re-color it for $35.


Who does the re-coloring?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Who does the re-coloring?


Mike's Taxidermy in Hamilton, OH. It's down in Cincinnati. Not sure where you are located but you could call around to some other taxidermists by you and see what they can do. I have not taken the crappie over to get done yet but I was talking to him about it when we picked up my fiancés deer this past February.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

If you want to try somebody who really knows what he is doing, call Jeff Jones @ Jeff's Trophy Fish Mounts. I have had a half a dozen fish mounted by him, and plan on going back! He is into competition taxidermy, and really does nice work! Ask Joe Thomas of the Cleveland Browns! He is located in North Royalton, Ohio. His # is 440-669-1657, or check out his website @ www.JeffsFish.com.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

The color really blows! How big was that perch? I got one a couple weeks ago that was a tad over 14 inches and almost 2 lbs.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

moondog5814 said:


> The color really blows! How big was that perch? I got one a couple weeks ago that was a tad over 14 inches and almost 2 lbs.



15 5/8 in 2 lbs 8 oz


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

I always tell people to shop by the quality your looking for and not price.
Old Chinese proverb I made up " the bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten"


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

It was a pretty fish


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Nice! The fish I posted was from the Buffalo NY area, The before and after are in my avatar.
A shame to see a perch of a lifetime ruined! I have replicas that size if you ever need to replace it.


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

I cleaned up your picture a bit.


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Lake Michigan,


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Huntin doggie, did you catch any other perch that day ice fishin or was that the only one? Assume you were walleye fishin? That's a nice perch to pull thru the ice! What did you catch it on?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What I see is a perch colored the same as the top picture in Post#15. Comparing the finished color to the photo says it is a good match. If that photo was given to the taxidermist, the it was not his fault. With that being said, the ragged fins are a travesty and the positioning as well as the open mouth are better suited to a walleye. 
I have had two marginal colored mounts and broken fins restored for friends, both of which turned out excellent. Unfortunately, nothing can be done regarding your mount's positioning or mouth.


----------



## Bigeyes (Apr 8, 2014)

fishing4eyes said:


> Lake Michigan,


This stringer mount is awesome looking!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

fishing4eyes said:


> Lake Michigan,


Who did your striker mount? Looks awesome!!!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Stringer mount...hahaha


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Almost looks like a largemouth...


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

ErieIslander said:


> Who did your striker mount? Looks awesome!!!


Keith's Taxidermy in Lake Zurich, IL He has done some awesome work for me over the years.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. I've been freezing 14" sized perch (2 now) with hopes of getting a stringer mount if I can add a few more. Is a 14" perch mount worthy or do most guys go 15?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

This is the wife's. All FishOhio's, biggest was 14 5/8".


----------



## walleyeRanger (Apr 11, 2014)

fishing4eyes said:


> Lake Michigan,


Sweet - that was from the "good old days" of Lake Michigan Perchin'. Pre-hurricane Sandy remnants.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> This is the wife's. All FishOhio's, biggest was 14 5/8".


Nice!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its a shame what they did with the fins. that's an awesome perch. the tail fin is a mess.
sherman


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

A great fish doggie!


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> If you want to try somebody who really knows what he is doing, call Jeff Jones @ Jeff's Trophy Fish Mounts. I have had a half a dozen fish mounted by him, and plan on going back! He is into competition taxidermy, and really does nice work! Ask Joe Thomas of the Cleveland Browns! He is located in North Royalton, Ohio. His # is 440-669-1657, or check out his website @ www.JeffsFish.com.


I will never take anything to jeff jones. He is unethical. My buddy took him an awesome 15lb male brown trout with a huge kype, got back a female head, no kype. Jeff took my buddy's fish's head and used it on a show piece. My buddy confronted him, jeff removed all evidence of this from his web site and constantly removes online reviews my friend posts about this unscrupulous p.o.s. 
If I were to take a diamond ring somewhere to get it cleaned or repaired and the jewlery switched out the stone for a lesser quality stone, the jeweler is going to jail for theft. The most important part of that fish was the head and what jeff did was no different than switching stones. 

CANT TRUST HIM, DONT GO THERE


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Fishmounter57 said:


> I always tell people to shop by the quality your looking for and not price.
> Old Chinese proverb I made up " the bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten"
> View attachment 200881


no you didnt make this line up, jims taxidermy in port clinton uses this as his tagline oh his brochures, was there 2 weeks ago dropping off 22in smallmouth.

btw that is a place I recommend taking your fish, over 33yrs experience - Jims Taxidermy in Port Clinton


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Stringer mount is a little overkill IMO...dont really like the looks of it...dont get me wrong those are some huge perch, just not my style of mount...


----------

